# Storm Choir 2 ::: New demo by Abel Vegas!



## StrezovSampling (Feb 27, 2014)

Pleased to share with you this amazing track by Sascha Knorr: *March of the Dreads*



StrezovSampling @ Fri Jul 25 said:


> *Beyond the Gates by Abel Vegas*
> [flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/beyond-the-gates-by-abel-vegas-sc2-demo[/flash]
> https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... s-sc2-demo
> 
> ...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 27, 2014)

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/rings-of-fire-by-aleksandar&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]

The first demo by the great Aleksandar Dimitrijevic! 
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... aleksandar


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Feb 27, 2014)

Yes, please! Praise to the unrelenting force that is Strezov Sampling!


----------



## Ron Snijders (Feb 27, 2014)

Ouh, that sounds wonderful!


----------



## artinro (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- First look video and first demo!*

Sounding great, George! Looking forward to the rest of the info on this.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- First demo + video walkthrough*

Oooh now that does sound good George. Looking forward to its release. Do yu have an estimated release date?

Dave


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

Release is just around the corner. Here is a new demo by Blakus as well as comprehensive tech demos (100% dry), comparing between mic positions too.

[flash width=800 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/playlists/25285886[/flash]


----------



## Generdyn (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

This sounds awesome! Choir is so powerful!


----------



## Blakus (Mar 3, 2014)

Having played with the library, I am seriously impressed by it. Both sound and playability are the best I've come across in a choir! Congrats to the team on an amazing achievement! :o


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

Sounds really nice! :D 
Already set everything up for the big download.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

Sounding mighty fine. Looking forward to picking this up.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/a-trap-by-henri-vartio&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nri-vartio

Henri Vartio composed this great and dynamic action track that features a lot of Storm Choir 2: Sustains and Staccatos. Listen to "A Trap" while we prepare for the initial release! 

Best,
G.


----------



## Vartio (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new demo by Henri Vartio*

Thanks for sharing the demo mate, I really loved writing it, something to note is that the choir performances were all tracked on a single take of sustains for both sections so all the staccato action is actually the sustain attacks merging with the release samples which makes the playing feel super fluid and natural. you can very easily perform different lengths of staccato on just the sustain patch!


----------



## mojamusic (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*



StrezovSampling @ Wed Mar 05 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nri-vartio
> 
> Henri Vartio composed this great and dynamic action track that features a lot of Storm Choir 2: Sustains and Staccatos. Listen to "A Trap" while we prepare for the initial release!
> 
> ...



Woozers! Oh my, I am thoroughly impressed by this demo and the sound of the choir.

Are there legato "AHs" for men as well as ladies?


----------



## tmm (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*



mojamusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Are there legato "AHs" for men as well as ladies?



Yes, I'm surprised they haven't been showcased as much, as they sound phenomenal, easily my favorite virtual men's vocal section. I used them in the latest short song I put together:

https://soundcloud.com/themammonmachine ... he-scourge


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new demo by Henri Vartio*

George- when SC2 is released, will all of us Kickstarter supporters get an email?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

TWO EPIC new demos: 

*SUPERNOVA BY IVAN TORRENT*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/supernova-by-ivan-torrent&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... an-torrent

and

*THE SWORD OF VENGEANCE BY ROBERT DOUGLAS*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/the-sword-of-vengeance-by&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... ngeance-by

Hello guys, here are two new demos for SC2: Sustains & Staccatos. Great stuff by the absolutely epic composers Ivan Torrent and Robert Douglas. 



Vartio @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Thanks for sharing the demo mate, I really loved writing it, something to note is that the choir performances were all tracked on a single take of sustains for both sections so all the staccato action is actually the sustain attacks merging with the release samples which makes the playing feel super fluid and natural. you can very easily perform different lengths of staccato on just the sustain patch!


A huge fan of your music Henri. Thanks again for taking this journey with us - from the beginning! 



mojamusic @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Woozers! Oh my, I am thoroughly impressed by this demo and the sound of the choir. Are there legato "AHs" for men as well as ladies?


Yes, there is "Ah" legato for the men as well - the range is a bit more narrow than the women's. 



tmm @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> Yes, I'm surprised they haven't been showcased as much, as they sound phenomenal, easily my favorite virtual men's vocal section.


The reason is that when we did the first look video the men were still in beta.  



NYC Composer @ Sat Mar 08 said:


> George- when SC2 is released, will all of us Kickstarter supporters get an email?


Yes, sir! Hopefully this will be this week! _-)


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 10, 2014)

Amazing, definatly buying this one!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

In this demo by Dirk Ehlert you can hear a combination of the Ah legatos, sustains and staccatos. He provided a special mix with more exposed choir - check it out! 

*BETWEEN HEAVEN AND HELL BY DIRK EHLERT*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/between-heaven-and-hell-by&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nd-hell-by


----------



## Ron Verboom (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new EXPOSED demo by Dirk Ehlert*

You can hear even better now that it's great, now stop teasing us, release it please I want to use it for my latest piece, i think it should work great in 'The Lonely Sea (Reprise)'!


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new EXPOSED demo by Dirk Ehlert*

Wow, that's great.


----------



## handz (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new EXPOSED demo by Dirk Ehlert*

Please release it already


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new Blakus demo + comprehensive dry tech demos*

Hello everyone. Thank you for you encouraging words! Release is coming up really soon! And meanwhile (not teasing!) a new aggressive demo by Alex Pfeffer! 

*BODIES FALLING BY ALEX PFEFFER*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/bodies-falling-by-alex-pfeffer&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=b99a43[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... ex-pfeffer


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new demos by Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer!*

Wow!

Do we get a free Alex Pfeffer too?


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: STORM CHOIR 2: SUSTAINS AND STACCATOS --- new demos by Dirk Ehlert and Alex Pfeffer!*



Click Sky Fade @ Tue Mar 11 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Do we get a free Alex Pfeffer too?



Haha, made me laugh!!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Mar 17, 2014)

Any news on date of release, George? Yeees, I know I have to be patient, but I'm really looking forward to complete the mighty Storm Choir II. I think this will be my goto choir because of it's unique sound. I've completely fallen in love with the molto vibrato singing in this library. Very powerful!

Cheers! :D


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 19, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ Tue Mar 18 said:


> Any news on date of release, George? Yeees, I know I have to be patient, but I'm really looking forward to complete the mighty Storm Choir II. I think this will be my goto choir because of it's unique sound. I've completely fallen in love with the molto vibrato singing in this library. Very powerful!
> 
> Cheers! :D



+1


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 22, 2014)

And finally happy to say that SC2: Sustains and Staccatos is OUT! Grab it for the introductory price of $200 till the end of March! We've started to send out emails to all IndieGoGo backers - so stay tuned for that as well! 







http://www.strezov-sampling.com/product ... CATOS.html


----------



## JE Martinsen (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful news! I'll watch my inbox in anticipation!

Thank you!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos --- Released!*

Looks great George.. I was planning on either getting the first Storm Choir or this one, but it seems gives a bit more value for the money with the added sustains as well.. Thank for making this wonderful product and I'm looking forward to getting a mail as well..


----------



## dznyc (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED with $200 Intro Pricing*

Congrats on another excellent sounding library! 

As an owner of SC1, is this a replacement, or an entirely new set of samples?

Apologies if it has already been mentioned, but I haven't been able to find this information online.

For anyone that has both, I'm curious how the libraries compare... or work together.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Dznyc! In comparison to SC1, this is entirely new and highly expanded on all levels, SCII is a completely new sample library recorded in the fall of 2013. 

In brief comparison --- SC2 has 7 mic positions (including mix), while SC1 has four. SC2 has 3 dynamics (pp-mf-fff), while SC1 has one dynamic (ff-fff). SC2 has 24 syllables (matching between sustains and staccatos), while SC1 has just 5 syllables.

SC2 was also recorded in a much longer timeframe which allowed for more musicality in the performances. Additionally, SC2's syllables were also edited to click so that there's attack balance (between syllables) and things are more playable, as the demos show.

Hence, this Sustains&Staccatos module can serve as a replacement for (and goes far beyond the scope of) SC1. Thanks for your interest!


----------



## dznyc (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED with $200 Intro Pricing*

Thank you for the quick reply.
My order is on it's way!


----------



## handz (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

Ohhh great! Will go for it soon! Price seems very nice.l =o o=<


----------



## aburgess (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

Great! I have been waiting for this. I can't wait to try it out.

Are there any other modules in the works or does this complete Storm Choir 2?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi aburgess, there are some more modules in the pipeline (FX and more) but they are much smaller scale than this module. This module, Sustains and Staccatos, is the flagship module in the SC2 series, and contains the meat and potatoes for choir writing, and can be 'enhanced' by the other smaller modules, both released (Ah Legatos) and yet unreleased.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

eagerly anticipating email...

As i'm sure others are too of course.

:wink:


----------



## HardyP (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*



Click Sky Fade @ 2014-03-24 said:


> eagerly anticipating email...
> 
> As i'm sure others are too of course.


Defenitely... checking my emails, even SPAM significantly more often than on "normal" days...!!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*



HardyP @ Mon Mar 24 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ 2014-03-24 said:
> 
> 
> > eagerly anticipating email...
> ...



Not just me then


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 24, 2014)

First 30 emails sent... getting there slowly!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Mar 24, 2014)

It'll be so great to have this amazing choir library complete! I'm loving the legatos.. George, do you have an estimate of when the third and last module will be released?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 26, 2014)

Woah, 50 more emails left! I hope that tomorrow all of you should have received your download codes for SC2! 

As for the other modules - I don't want to say a date yet, but the FX are nearly complete and the other two modules won't need new programming - just re-mapping and tweaking!


----------



## HardyP (Mar 27, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 2014-03-26 said:


> Woah, 50 more emails left! I hope that tomorrow all of you should have received your download codes for SC2!


George, you are killing us - no email received until now, means you are responsible for my additional kilograms, since I have to kill my time with o[]) ! 
I know, a day lasts until midnight, but... sooo heavily awaiting this module, keeping in mind, that even after receiving the links it will take an additional loooong time for the dld...


----------



## gaz (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

No sign of mine either, even after going through my spam folder. Hopefully soon as I'm really looking forward to giving it a whirl.

-Gari


----------



## Bo Clausen (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*



gaz @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> No sign of mine either, even after going through my spam folder. Hopefully soon as I'm really looking forward to giving it a whirl.
> 
> -Gari



Me too :cry: 

- Bo


----------



## HardyP (Mar 27, 2014)

HardyP @ 2014-03-27 said:


> ...after receiving the links it will take an additional loooong time for the dld...


Ok, starting now... 650kB/s... 40Gb.... [calculate]... 21hrs...? :cry:

But thanks anyhow ~o) !!


----------



## Bo Clausen (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

I just got my e-mail now :D - many thanks George o-[][]-o 

I'll start the downloading now - it's gonna take some time to download -

Best regards
Bo


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes. Hopefully our servers will endure the massive interest  We tried to distribute them evenly so that the download speed is OK for everybody... but it's a massive download, yes! 

Be sure to share your tracks here! 

Best,
G.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 27, 2014)

If you haven't looked into it, you should check out Continuata.

Downloads like this are a nightmare because I can't fire and forget.

Just something to consider is all. 

As a purchaser, I always appreciate something sleek like Continuata or AudioBro's download manager.

This isn't CinePerc bad, but it's still rough, man.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 27, 2014)

dannthr @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> If you haven't looked into it, you should check out Continuata.
> 
> Downloads like this are a nightmare because I can't fire and forget.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with this. Any download over say 5GB should have a download manager or the server at the least needs the ability to allow pause / resume for downloading files. It becomes pretty tedious and downloading 28 different files over 1GB each. The only drawback to a download manager like Continuata is that the price of the libraries will rise because the developer has to spend extra money to provide that service. 

I would really be happy with the pause/ resume feature above all else. I know some developers have this on their hosting server and some don't. When one doesn't have it , if the download stops , then you have to redownload the file and wait for it again. Not fun for the buyer.

My download and install went pretty smoothly . I did have to redownload about 4 files twice due to the files stopping during download and not having resume available. Other than that small hiccup , all files are complete and install went well. A fairly easy process , but a little time consuming. SCII is a great product so far and I'm looking forward to more in the AMS series , particularly the string range.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 28, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ 2014-03-27 said:


> Yes. Hopefully our servers will endure the massive interest  We tried to distribute them evenly so that the download speed is OK for everybody...


Don´t worry, the speed limit is on my end of the line  ...

@dannthr/paulmatthew: 
I recommend using a small home NAS. Even the cheap ones have an included download manager. The one I use (a simple Aldi/Medion 3TB...) I can copy all links into the manager, I define how many streams I allow simultaneously, and if it should only dld during a certain time frame - and ready to go! Additionally, I have the files directly on my backup drive...
Even if i like the ease of Continuata - for the whole process including storing the original files in a backup, I prefer the described one.
Can anyone give an estimation, what Continuata adds on prices?

EDIT: a pause/resume feature on the server would be great, though!


----------



## Ztarr (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

I keep getting issues unraring with certain files being corrupt. I've redownloaded the problem child several times and still keep running into the same issue. I also have tried emailing you guys but it keeps getting kicked back....help!?


----------



## thebob (Mar 28, 2014)

paulmatthew @ Thu Mar 27 said:


> I did have to redownload about 4 files twice due to the files stopping during download and not having resume available.



didn't you experience any trouble while re-downloading ? I had a connection failure at some point, and since, I just can't any file anymore, and the links I got in my mail are .htm
did someone else experience that as well ?


----------



## JE Martinsen (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm using the DownThemAll! addon in Firefox (latest versions) and it goes pretty smooth here. You can add all the downloads to the list, que them, click start and have a big long nap while they download one after the other. AFAIK, this addon will not resume broken downloads though. Then you'll have to download that part again. But you can pause every download. Another good thing about it is that it's simple and that it's always using the max available bandwidth, unless you set a limit manually.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... ostpopular


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Mar 28, 2014)

JE Martinsen @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> I'm using the DownThemAll! addon in Firefox (latest versions) and it goes pretty smooth here. You can add all the downloads to the list, que them, click start and have a big long nap while they download one after the other. AFAIK, this addon will not resume broken downloads though. Then you'll have to download that part again. But you can pause every download. Another good thing about it is that it's simple and that it's always using the max available bandwidth, unless you set a limit manually.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefo ... ostpopular



I used this as well for SC2 and it went perfect. Many times I have trouble with Continuata Connect and have better success with manual download links and DownThemAll! Awesome free plug-in it is.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 28, 2014)

I use DTA! often for stuff like this--but for some reason, last night, all the links were reporting mismatched sizes.

So far, though, I've been able to resume it this morning and it seems to be making some progress.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 28, 2014)

thebob @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> paulmatthew @ Thu Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I did have to redownload about 4 files twice due to the files stopping during download and not having resume available.
> ...



No , the file redownloads fine. Sometimes one will stop downloading and I will have to restart a download for one file every now and then. It only seems to happen when I'm download a huge library such as SCII . Some servers allow you to pause the download when it's stuck , then click resume and the download will continue. I have not not seen that with their host server yet. (I always thought that was based on the browser , but have read up on it and it is a feature of the server it is on). Not a big deal though.


----------



## thebob (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

I resolved my problem using safari ! (still get failed downloads but I'm ok with it)


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

Takes time to download, but it's worth it... I'm getting married tomorrow so guess I wont have any time to enjoy it yet


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*



shapeshifter00 @ Fri Mar 28 said:


> Takes time to download, but it's worth it... I'm getting married tomorrow so guess I wont have any time to enjoy it yet



Congratulations are in order then.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

Hello everybody and congratulations @shapeshifter00!

Actually the funny part is that I've already sent an email to Continuata, asking about their services but so far I've got no response. Perhaps there was something wrong with their contact system on their website. 

I am having the weekend off (even though I reply to all support email - but this is why it's a tiny bit slower than usual) and will continue on trying to contact them this Monday. Our USA server is fast but I'm sure that when 30+ people decide to download a 40 GB library in the same 3-hour interval problems might start to occur! (o) 

Best,
G.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- RELEASED*

Thank you Paul and George 

btw download for the first file was really slow, but the others have good speed :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 31, 2014)

Just bumping this up to let you know that you still have 12 hours more to get SC2: Sustains and Staccatos with 33% discounted intro price! 

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/produc ... CATOS.html


----------



## Bach (Mar 31, 2014)

So I was sold and bought the library  
Can anyone please let me know how it works now? I am used to receiving download links immediately after I pay (8Dio, SoundIron, VI Labs) but I guess in this case there is a manual process? 
When should I receive my download links? I was hoping that I could download the 40gigs tonight :(


----------



## thebob (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*

did you check your spam folder ?


----------



## Mahlon (Mar 31, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> Just bumping this up to let you know that you still have 12 hours more to get SC2: Sustains and Staccatos with 33% discounted intro price!
> 
> https://www.strezov-sampling.com/produc ... CATOS.html



I so wish I could afford this right now. Incredible sound.

Mahlon


----------



## Bach (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*



thebob @ Mon Mar 31 said:


> did you check your spam folder ?



I just did  thanks for the tip


----------



## otsoa (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*

For download I use uGet free and opensource :
http://ugetdm.com/


----------



## Bach (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello guys ,

A quick question For you who have bought the library:
I noticed that when you activate the Mix mic samples I'm Men Staccato patches there is a very noticeable humming noise in the release of the samples. It's not subtle. I have emailed support already but have not received a reply yet so I thought I'd ask here because I am wondering if there is a problem with my download(hence, re-download which I will do if I have to) or if you have the same problem in your own samples as well. I can upload an mp3 if that helps but if you do load the mix position in the men staccato samples you will see what I mean immediately.
Thanks in advance,


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*

Hi...

I have not noticed that, but I have not been able to try it out a lot, but my impression so far is great. The only thing I didn't like was on some samples there were some pretty intense coughing after I release the key.. I do understand it can help making it a bit realistic, but in some cases it really overpowers the music and I could not figure out how to lower the volume of the coughing. Anyone else got any thoughts of that? 

Other then that I'm really pleased with the buy, fantastic library o-[][]-o


----------



## Bach (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*



shapeshifter00 @ Mon Apr 07 said:


> Hi...
> 
> I have not noticed that, but I have not been able to try it out a lot, but my impression so far is great. The only thing I didn't like was on some samples there were some pretty intense coughing after I release the key.. I do understand it can help making it a bit realistic, but in some cases it really overpowers the music and I could not figure out how to lower the volume of the coughing. Anyone else got any thoughts of that?
> 
> Other then that I'm really pleased with the buy, fantastic library o-[][]-o



Thank you so much. Yes, I have noticed the noises as well. I hope that there will be a fix for those because for quiet passages it won't be a viable situation. I will try to post an mp3 so that you can confirm or not. 

As a side note, has anyone noticed that men patches take a tremendous amount of time to load (comparing to the women patches)? I have many slow loading Kontakt libraries but with the men patches you can seriously make coffee while waiting!

Other than these glitches the library is phenomenal and highly recommended!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello guys, 

sorry for being so slow on replying - we are currently working on the FX and the upcoming 1.1 version for SC2. Our team is carefully examining the release tails so that we could polish the product even more. We will keep you updated! 

Best,
G.


----------



## Ron Snijders (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*

First of all: these are wonderful samples, and it's a very nice product!
Just wondering if anyone else is noticing what I'm hearing. When I play the E above middle C on the Men Sustain patch with the mod wheel all the way up, there is a sortof buzzing sound coming through. It almost sounds like one of the choir members is playing a kazoo (sorry, I don't know a better way to describe it). I'm hearing it in all the syllables I've tried so far, but it's especially audible in 'Beh', for example. I hear it on my speakers and headphones, so it's not a room resonance either. It could probably be EQ'ed out easily, too 

Still very glad I backed the Indiegogo campaign! :mrgreen:


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2: Sustains And Staccatos -- 33% discounted intro price for 12 more hours!*

Has everyone from the crowd funding campaign received their download links ? I have not- not feeling the love :::sigh:::


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Larry, 

please send us an email: contact [at] strezov-sampling [dot]com so that we could resolve this asap. 

Best,
G.

@Ron - thanks for letting us know about this. It has been addressed!


----------



## Bach (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello George and thank you for getting back to us. 
Could you please let us know how can we get any future updates for the library? Will we get an email notification ? 
Thanks, 
Dom


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello Dom, 

yes - we sent out emails when a new version is online and write here in the forums. Also, we have this page here: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/updates/ which features all the latest updates. Cheers!


----------



## Bach (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you George!
Can someone please confirm by the way the very long loading times for Men's patches? It seems pretty weird but the Mens patches take really really long to load comparing to the Women patches.

EDIT:

Nevermind, batch-saving the patches solved the problem


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 3, 2014)

*Sascha Knorr demo!*

Pleased to share with you this amazing track by Sascha Knorr: *March of the Dreads*

[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/march-of-the-dreads-by-sascha-knorr-all-strezov-sampling-products[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... g-products

This track is created using Strezov Sampling libraries ONLY. I'd like to point out that this perfectly shows our main concept for all libraries - capturing the *live and raw* emotion of the musician and not editing up to a point where the samples become robotic and "dull". 

The sample libraries used are: Storm Choir 2 (all current modules), Tropar, AMS (all brass modules), Belarus, Thunder 1 & 2, Twin Tupans, Cornucopia and Rogue.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Sascha Knorr demo!*



StrezovSampling @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> not editing up to a point where the samples become robotic and "dull".



Applause here for the concept, really.

I've seen libraries done with finest players been edited up to a point where they sound like an organ or keyboard patch. (Heck, I have even watched live recordings being edited up to a point where they sound like a keyboard patch). Good if you don't follow this trend.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2 ::: New demo by Sascha Knorr (all Strezov Sampling libraries!)*

Man, Sascha Knorr just amazes me. And a great showcase for the libraries.

Mahlon


----------



## BenG (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Storm Choir 2 ::: New demo by Sascha Knorr (all Strezov Sampling libraries!)*

Great demo Sascha! The choir sounds amazing...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Sascha Knorr demo!*



Hannes_F @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> StrezovSampling @ Thu Jul 03 said:
> 
> 
> > not editing up to a point where the samples become robotic and "dull".
> ...



Yes, I've even come to a point where I want to capture the perfect performance from a "live" player (no errors there!), but for samples I'd like to get the sloppiest performance ever. Weird.  Thanks guys!


----------



## José Herring (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Sascha Knorr demo!*



StrezovSampling @ Thu Jul 03 said:


> Pleased to share with you this amazing track by Sascha Knorr: *March of the Dreads*
> 
> [flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/march-of-the-dreads-by-sascha-knorr-all-strezov-sampling-products[/flash]
> https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... g-products
> ...



Like the punchy drums as well! 

Interesting sound. Reminds me a lot of the Hollywood studio sound.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jul 4, 2014)

In light of the new trend for Slavic choral libraries, I feel obliged to say a word regards this particular bundle.

I am not a customer, and hardly going to buy it anytime soon, but say it as a scholar, whose academical field of study had a lot to do with opera in Russia, and as a listener with gazilion records, and live opera work etc. 

For those on the fence for a real Slavic/Russian choir sound - I say STREZOV!! 
Way above every other stuff. It sounds freaking real, and authentic - I feel like sitting in a Bolshoi, listening to Boris Godunov.

Well done, guys!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow, thank you! This is quite a nice thing to read. Most of the fault goes to the singers though!  

Cheers,
George


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Sascha Knorr demo!*

*Beyond the Gates by Abel Vegas*
[flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/beyond-the-gates-by-abel-vegas-sc2-demo[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... s-sc2-demo

A new lovely demo of Storm Choir 2: Sustains and Staccatos by Abel Vegas, featuring vocals by April Gibson. Love the "Prince of Persia" vibe to it! 
*
Are you ready for Storm Choir's next modules? *


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 25, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Fri Jul 25 said:


> *Beyond the Gates by Abel Vegas*
> [flash width=400 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/beyond-the-gates-by-abel-vegas-sc2-demo[/flash]
> https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... s-sc2-demo
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow! Fantastic.


----------



## mushanga (Aug 13, 2014)

Are the dynamics in the sustains controlled by the mod-wheel? I couldn't find the manual on the website so just confirming..


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes, dynamics are controlled with the mod wheel.


----------



## Bach (Nov 12, 2014)

StrezovSampling @ Wed Apr 09 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> sorry for being so slow on replying - we are currently working on the FX and the upcoming 1.1 version for SC2. Our team is carefully examining the release tails so that we could polish the product even more. We will keep you updated!
> 
> ...



Hi George,

Any news about the sample fixes that were discussed in April?

I have been enjoying the library, but whenever I am writing an intimate piece with pp or p dynamics I have to switch to another library because of the coughing/click/squeaking sounds. 
Any updates on that?

Thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey there,

we are working on it and also collecting more feedback from users for additional changes/features. 

If anyone has some suggestions feel free to shoot us a mail via the contact page on our website.


----------

